# My pics



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is a page of just pictures of my birds many more pics to come later on,,, http://pigeon-boy-tyler.piczo.com/My_Birdies?cr=6&linkvar=000044 enjoy and tell me what u think the ones of the babys in the nest will be in the photo contest.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your birds are adorable. Love the babies in the planter pot. Is that you holding them in your lap? 
I've got one Satinette and he's a sweetie.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

yes that is me.. the black on is my fav one outta that nest and my neibour likes the brown more lol and its not a planter pot. it is a bowl with grass around it and leaves just growing around it me and my sister and my neibour did it for fun when we were bored


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loved looking at the pics. your old fashiond frills look like my seraphims.pretty!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CUTE ....CUTE .....CUTE! I have Satinette's in the same colors, they are the sweetest and most loving pigeons I have, especially the hens.

Your webpage is very nice!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tyler, they are all very beautiful. Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice website Tyler! Your birds are so pretty! 

I have to agree with Renee that your babies in the bowl are just so cute. Looking forward to seeing them in the forthcoming photo contest  

Lindi


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Some simply stunning birds you have there buddy. Just beautiful, and different. I love em


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

ill have more pics soon im going to take some right now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice looking birds. I love the Satinettes. They're cute and have pretty colors


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great looking pijes!



> I have to agree with Renee that your babies in the bowl are just so cute.


Ditto that! that is a cute picture of the little ones.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Added some more after the old ones just got these ones!http://pigeon-boy-tyler.piczo.com/My_Birdies?cr=6&linkvar=000044


----------

